# Water closer carrier



## Excel12 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a commercial job requiring wall hung water closet carriers I am thinking of using Josam vertical carriers. I looked at the cut sheets and am aware of vertical height adjustment but is there horizontal adj. side to side to allow for some minor rough in adjustments?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Try this first

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

